# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  RoboticsBiz

## Airicist

roboticsbiz.com

facebook.com/RoboticsBiz

twitter.com/BizRobotics

linkedin.com/company/roboticsbiz

Editor - Baiju NT

----------


## Airicist

"New tech portal launched to promote robotics, AI and STEM education"

by  Baiju NT
September 11, 2019

----------

